# Wanted - Room to Rent in Perth



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

Moving down under to the Perth region 28 August 2012, would like to rent a room in the fremantle area if poss.

I'm a 27 yr old female, friendly, outgoing, clean and tidy. Looking for liked minded housemates/friends.

Looking at a budget of around AUD 170 - 200.

Do you have a room available that may suit my criteria.... then please get in touch


----------



## Simone78 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, m moving next week to Perth, did not find an apart yet but willing to have one in 2 weeks, if u r still searching for a room, so u could have one in our apart. My husband will be away 20 days over 30 days. Simone


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

Am a male African looking for apartment in mandurah as my first arrival will be in April 2013. Can someone offer to share apartment with me?


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, if you guys are still looking for a place to stay in AU and can't find any room for rent, maybe you can find a cheap place to stay by using this hotel search - you can compare hotel rates and even see hotel reviews.

I hope this helps!


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

there's a room still available in scarborough area if anyone still looking for a place to stay... its a 2 storey house with 3 bed rooms, only one room left. PM me.


----------

